# Canadian Reserves, just a few questions.



## redeyeguy (29 Sep 2008)

Hi, I'm new here and I might be interested in joining the Canadian Reserve in maybe a year or so (not anytime soon due to personal reasons - trying to finish get my GED for one). But I have a few issues and questions to be resolved first:

1. I plan on moving to the US in a few years, and I plan on living there for several years. And maybe in a decade or so, I might even move to another continent if possible. Does this prevent me from being eligible to join the Reserve? Or does joining the Reserve mean I cannot move outside of Canada or be living outside of Canada? I would always be happy to go back to Canada in case of emergency, as defending country means a lot to me, but I don't actually want to "live" in Canada for very long - I have certain plans on life that require me to live in the US.

2. I have Asperger's Syndrome. Does this prevent me from joining?

3. Would I ever at any point in time have to do mandatory overseas work (like combat in Iraq)? I ask this because my intentions of joining the Reserve is to DEFEND Canada, not to ATTACK some country overseas. I also don't agree with the war in Iraq, even though I hate the AL Qaeda and their ruthless actions, so I definitely would not appreciate being sent there.

4. Once in the Reserve or always in the Reserve? And can I quit the Reserve at any given time? Are there any penalties for leaving the Reserve?

5. What would happen if I was to refuse an overseas mission (that is, if it is mandatory for me to do overseas work)?

6. Someone told me you get paid to be trained. Is true? Sorry if this is a stupid question! 

7. I am terrible at math. Would this affect me in anyway (like failing any tests for example)?

Thank you so much for your time. 

Also, if you have any links that can answer my SPECIFIC questions, and not merely a link to generalized website, I would greatly appreciate it as well.


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Sep 2008)

First and foremost... *WE ARE NOT IN IRAQ!!!!!!!!!!!*

You want to be a member of the CF how about you do a litte research into what it is you are wanting to get into...Like oh say what world conflicts we are currently deployed to.

No it is not mandatory as a reservist to go on operations. But why join the CF if not to carry out the will of the people thru the elected government?

Bah whatever this one will spiral the draine here right quick. Go talk to a Unit Recruiter near you or contact a CFRC (Canadian Forces Recuiting Centre) and get the answers you requite.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2008)

redeyeguy said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new here and I might be interested in joining the Canadian Reserve in maybe a year or so (not anytime soon due to personal reasons - trying to finish get my GED for one). But I have a few issues and questions to be resolved first:



As a new member you are expected to read all the conditions of membership on this site.  I will further enlighten you later in this post.



			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> 1. I plan on moving to the US in a few years, and I plan on living there for several years. And maybe in a decade or so, I might even move to another continent if possible. Does this prevent me from being eligible to join the Reserve? Or does joining the Reserve mean I cannot move outside of Canada or be living outside of Canada? I would always be happy to go back to Canada in case of emergency, as defending country means a lot to me, but I don't actually want to "live" in Canada for very long - I have certain plans on life that require me to live in the US.



If you move to the US before you join the Reserves, there will be an effect, and you will in all likelihood not be able to join the Reserves.  If you apply to join the Reserves prior to any plans to move to the US, then there will probably not be any problems.  SEARCH for "criteria to join CF".  If you meet them, then there should be no problem.  If you are in the Reserves and do not parade for over a period of 30 to 60 days, RELEASE proceedings will probably be started by your Unit, depending how efficient their Staff is.



			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> 2. I have Asperger's Syndrome. Does this prevent me from joining?



Not being a Doctor, I can not answer this, but would take a guess that this may be a problem that may prevent you from joining.  Only after you have been processed through a Medical Examination by a CF Doctor will you have the correct answer.



			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> 3. Would I ever at any point in time have to do mandatory overseas work (like combat in Iraq)?


  No.



			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> I ask this because my intentions of joining the Reserve is to DEFEND Canada, not to ATTACK some country overseas. I also don't agree with the war in Iraq, even though I hate the AL Qaeda and their ruthless actions, so I definitely would not appreciate being sent there.



Unfortunately, the "Defence of Canada" is not always on Canadian soil.




			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> 4. Once in the Reserve or always in the Reserve? And can I quit the Reserve at any given time? Are there any penalties for leaving the Reserve?



The Reserves are completely voluntary, but you are expected to show dedication and committment to the job.  You can quite at any time.  You must remember to return everything that the Government issued you, or you will pay for them.



			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> 5. What would happen if I was to refuse an overseas mission (that is, if it is mandatory for me to do overseas work)?



Nothing.  You will miss out on excellent training.  You are a volunteer and need to volunteer for an overseas Tour.



			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> 6. Someone told me you get paid to be trained. Is true? Sorry if this is a stupid question!



Yes, you get paid.  Same as if you were to get a job at Mcdonald's flipping burgers, you would get paid to learn the job.



			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> 7. I am terrible at math. Would this affect me in anyway (like failing any tests for example)?



It depends.  If you have to do math questions in your training, then yes you will fail if you get the answers wrong.  


SO!


Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## RHFC_piper (29 Sep 2008)

redeyeguy said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new here and I might be interested in joining the Canadian Reserve in maybe a year or so (not anytime soon due to personal reasons - trying to finish get my GED for one). But I have a few issues and questions to be resolved first:



Just a heads up; before you ask any other questions, use the search function here and try www.forces.ca. This will save you from the wrath of the mods and other users.
In the mean time, I'll try to answer some of your questions for you;



			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> 1. I plan on moving to the US in a few years, and I plan on living there for several years. And maybe in a decade or so, I might even move to another continent if possible. Does this prevent me from being eligible to join the Reserve? Or does joining the Reserve mean I cannot move outside of Canada or be living outside of Canada? I would always be happy to go back to Canada in case of emergency, as defending country means a lot to me, but I don't actually want to "live" in Canada for very long - I have certain plans on life that require me to live in the US.



The Primary Reserve is 100% voluntary and there is no obligation to stay in.  If you join and want to move out of the country, you can leave the forces at anytime or transfer into the Supplementary reserve (soldiers on paper only).  But, keep in mind; while you're in the CF you are bound by the National Defense Act, the Queens Regulations and Orders and all other CF laws.

I would suggest you figure out weather or not you're going to move away first before joining... It will take roughly 2 years of weekends and summers to qualify you for most trades in the reserves; if you're going to leave in this time, you may be better off waiting until you know you're going to be in the country for a long while.
As well, keep in mind that, if you are absent from training for more than a month, you may be released as Non-effective... So, there is a minimum you need to show up to stay current.

As for being called back... that probably wouldn't happen.



			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> 2. I have Asperger's Syndrome. Does this prevent me from joining?



This is completely up to the medical staff at the recruiting centre... no one here is anywhere close to qualified to officially comment on this or give you definitive direction concerning your medical status.  I highly advise you contact a CFRC det in your area. 



			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> 3. Would I ever at any point in time have to do mandatory overseas work (like combat in Iraq)? I ask this because my intentions of joining the Reserve is to DEFEND Canada, not to ATTACK some country overseas. I also don't agree with the war in Iraq, even though I hate the AL Qaeda and their ruthless actions, so I definitely would not appreciate being sent there.



Firstly; Canada has absolutely nothing to do with Iraq... we have no deployments there, so you won't have to go.
Secondly; ALL operational tours for Reservists are 100% voluntary.  Unless Canada fires up conscription, you will never be forced to deploy... even with conscription, you stand the same chances of going to war as any other Canadian citizen.

Either way, I think you should do a little more research into what is going on where with the Canadian Forces... Try the search function.



			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> 4. Once in the Reserve or always in the Reserve? And can I quit the Reserve at any given time? Are there any penalties for leaving the Reserve?



When you join the Primary Reserves, you do not sign a contract and you are not obligated to remain in service... you can leave at any time.
You can also transfer from the PRes to the Regular Force at any time... There's lots written about both these subjects here... just search.



			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> 5. What would happen if I was to refuse an overseas mission (that is, if it is mandatory for me to do overseas work)?



As above; all voluntary.

If you were to volunteer for a mission and then back out during work up, before deployment, you might as well leave the CF...  Again; lots written about this too.



			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> 6. Someone told me you get paid to be trained. Is true? Sorry if this is a stupid question!



Yes... every time you officially put on the uniform and come to training you get paid based on your rank, IPC and length of training session (full or half days)... and again, there is a lot written about this at Forces.ca and all over the recruiting boards here... SEARCH.



			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> 7. I am terrible at math. Would this affect me in anyway (like failing any tests for example)?



You will have to write the Canadian Forces Aptitude test when you apply; your score will determine what trades your are best suited for... math is included in the test.

Guess what?!?   That's right... lots written about this subject both here at Army.ca and at Forces.ca



			
				redeyeguy said:
			
		

> Also, if you have any links that can answer my SPECIFIC questions, and not merely a link to generalized website, I would greatly appreciate it as well.



So... you're asking people to do your work for you?

Here is the only link you need here to find answers to all your questions:  

SEARCH


----------



## Pelorus (29 Sep 2008)

Wow, George is patient today.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2008)

It is early.  Wait for it.    ;D


----------



## redeyeguy (29 Sep 2008)

I am familiar with the search function within forums, however I wasn't able to find all my answers immediately, nor specifically. And with an extreme headache right now, I can't be bothered to Google it up at the moment and stare at a bright white page. It was tough getting here. I know excuses are rather weak, and it shames me to have to come up with a reason for whatever, but yeah..

Thanks to everyone for the info. The only downer is the "It will take roughly 2 years of weekends and summers to qualify you for most trades in the reserves" part. I don't exactly know if I might plan to move out before then.. I might actually move out from Canada in a lil over 2 years from now if anything.

I also have another question, although irrelevant . Is it true that airsoft is ever used in training at any point in time? I have heard this, but I am going to guess it is most likely false. I have not been able to find any information on this subject as of yet.. And just so you know, I don't play airsoft (even though I wouldn't mind doing it someday); I say this because some of you might assume that I'm some "airsofter hoping to feel like a soldier" or somethin.. Weird, I know...


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (29 Sep 2008)

> Thanks to everyone for the info. The only downer is the "It will take roughly 2 years of weekends and summers to qualify you for most trades in the reserves" part. I don't exactly know if I might plan to move out before then..* I might actually move out from Canada in a lil over 2 years from now if anything.*


STOP wasting people's time.


----------



## GAP (29 Sep 2008)

Sounds like this one feels entitled to have all his/her inane questions answered without any effort on his/her part...... :


----------



## kratz (29 Sep 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> Sounds like this one feels entitled to have all his/her inane questions answered without any effort on his/her part...... :



Based on his posts, spoonfed comes to mind.


----------



## Neill McKay (29 Sep 2008)

If someone asks questions that you don't feel like answering it's probably better to just say nothing rather than posting insults.


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Sep 2008)

redeyeguy said:
			
		

> Is it true that airsoft is ever used in training at any point in time? I have heard this......... I have not been able to find any information on this subject as of yet..



I am staying completly out of this one from go to wo!

Meanwhile from the high ground..... 

op: 

OWDU


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2008)

redeyeguy said:
			
		

> I am familiar with the search function within forums, however I wasn't able to find all my answers immediately, nor specifically. And with an extreme headache right now, I can't be bothered to Google it up at the moment and stare at a bright white page. It was tough getting here. I know excuses are rather weak, and it shames me to have to come up with a reason for whatever, but yeah..



Well.  You just failed my interview.  You show a lack of initiative.  You don't seem to have the imagination, nor the education/intellect to do research.  You are full of excuses.  You appear to be lazy.  None of these qualities are desirable in the Regular, nor the Reserve, Forces.  Thanks for coming out.  Please pick up an application for Mcdonald's on the way out.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (30 Sep 2008)

op:

 ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Sep 2008)

Every one of these questions could have been answered with a search, even a simple one. 

There's also no need for this to continue.

Regular caveats & locked.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

